
Twitter Worm on the Loose - mutewinter
http://twitter.com/search/cnbc10home
======
mutewinter
I've got a few friends who are affected by this who haven't tweeted in months.
All posts come from the web interface. Can't find any news or security sites
with more info.

------
kefs
Seems to be picking up steam..

Real-time search:

<https://twitter.com/#!/search/realtime/cnbc10home>

